# Car Recommendation -€15k, family car, low tax



## Newbie! (17 Jan 2011)

Hi,

We're thinking about changing the car and would like some other peoples recommendations. I would like a passat (well ideally an Audi A4 but that's not going to happen), husband would rather a Ford Focus.

We have about €15k to spend, would like a 1.6 or above, lower tax and a reliable car. Oh and suitable for a small family.

Any thoughts?


----------



## gearoid (17 Jan 2011)

*family car*

2008 Skoda Octavia 1.9 TDi. I have one. It is an excellent car...


----------



## lbhail (17 Jan 2011)

Just Bought a Ford Focus 1.6 Zetec from Arnold Clark £11.500 £30 a year road tax co2 emmissions 115 superb fuel consumpition


----------



## villa 1 (18 Jan 2011)

gearoid said:


> 2008 Skoda Octavia 1.9 TDi. I have one. It is an excellent car...


 +1 for the octavia 1.9/1.6 diesel. Great car


----------



## johnnygman (18 Jan 2011)

Ford Focus is an excellent car in all areas, great drivers car, low emissions/fuel consumption and well speced for the price.
Could not fault it and huge boot in the saloon if you need that over the hatch.
Have done 30km in last 12 months on a new one that bought and very happy with it.
That said as people above have noted the Skoda is an excellent car for the price v the Passat which comes in much steeper in price.
I have heard nothing but bad news regarding the 2.0tdi 140bhp Passat diesel engine also if you are getting a used one. The 1.9tdi is a much more reliable engine and has been around the block for year if you do go for a passat.


----------



## NorfBank (18 Jan 2011)

johnnygman said:


> I have heard nothing but bad news regarding the 2.0tdi 140bhp Passat diesel engine also if you are getting a used one.



Can you elaborate on this please johnny? I thought the 2.0tdi engine had been around for a few years now.

The Mazda6 is also worth considering


----------



## Slaphead (18 Jan 2011)

villa 1 said:


> +1 for the octavia 1.9/1.6 diesel. Great car



annual tax €447! Hardly low tax like the op is looking for? 

Got the figure by putting a few carzone regs throught the motortax online rate checker


----------



## turtle77 (18 Jan 2011)

Renaul Fluence diesel.
€106 road tax.


----------



## demoivre (18 Jan 2011)

villa 1 said:


> +1 for the octavia 1.9/1.6 diesel. Great car





Slaphead said:


> annual tax €447! Hardly low tax like the op is looking for?
> 
> Got the figure by putting a few carzone regs throught the motortax online rate checker



Friend of mine has the 1.9 and it's €156 to tax for the year. Several ads on carzone.ie to confirm this like [broken link removed]. The 1.6 diesel version is €104 to tax annually which you can also confirm from ads on carzone like [broken link removed].


----------



## Slaphead (18 Jan 2011)

demoivre said:


> Friend of mine has the 1.9 and it's €156 to tax for the year. Several ads on carzone.ie to confirm this like [broken link removed]. The 1.6 diesel version is €104 to tax annually which you can also confirm from ads on carzone like [broken link removed].



dunno, i just ran the reg for a few and got that figure, actually looking back that may have been for automatics, manual seem to be that figure


----------



## johnnygman (18 Jan 2011)

Slaphead said:


> annual tax €447! Hardly low tax like the op is looking for?
> 
> Got the figure by putting a few carzone regs throught the motortax online rate checker


 

Anything from 2008 on is taxed or has the choice to be taxed on the emissions basis, so the tax would be €156 as stated on that engine/car, Thought that was common knowledge given it has been 3 years since that policy was implemented. 15k will get you a good Skoda or Ford no probs from 2008 + on.

The newer 2.0tdi would seem to have become more reliable through the gremlins being ironed out over time, anything up to end 2008 2.0tdi the first gen & has a v bad rep. 
Just go to any car forum or google vw 2.0tdi problems and you will see what I mean, I looked at several in garages and no joking the salesmen turned me off by openly admitting the major prob in several cases and steering me toward the 1.9tdi.
I have had the 1.9tdi in the past and its a good trusted reliable engine and would have no concerns there, reliability was one of her main aims.
If 15k is the budget and no trade then poster would most likely be looking at one of the older models Passats and I would personally not go near the 2.0tdi as any problems are very expensive.
Im not saying they are all bad but you have to make a call and I think she would be best off with the Ford or Skoda. 1.6tdci Focus only €104 a year to tax also...


----------



## Slaphead (18 Jan 2011)

johnnygman said:


> Anything from 2008 on is taxed or has the choice to be taxed on the emissions basis, so the tax would be €156 as stated on that engine/car, Thought that was common knowledge given it has been 3 years since that policy was implemented.



I know, but you can put car reg's into motortax.ie and get the tax on that paticular car, which I did and got the high figure, but it appeared to be automatics that were high.


----------



## gearoid (18 Jan 2011)

*octavia 1.9 TDi*

Hi,
I can confirm that I pay somewhere round the 150 mark for motor tax.

1.6 diesel is lower but you won't get one at 15k or less.

I get 4.9l/100km on average though most of my mileage is N or M road. 

Regds,
Gearoid


----------



## Guest125 (18 Jan 2011)

Be careful of the auto's the co2 from them is much higher.


----------



## RMCF (19 Jan 2011)

Own a 2010 Focus 1.6 TDCi.

€105 tax.

Excellent mpg, and excellent car all round.


----------



## Leo (19 Jan 2011)

lbhail said:


> Just Bought a Ford Focus 1.6 Zetec from Arnold Clark £11.500 £30 a year road tax co2 emmissions 115 superb fuel consumpition


 
Please note AAM is an Irish site.


----------



## Newbie! (19 Jan 2011)

Alot of support for the Ford Focus. I have yet to drive it so hopefully I'll be converted. 
thanks for the replies.


----------



## hotone (12 Apr 2011)

*Family car*

We have a 2008 Nissan Qashqai .. bouught six months ago for about 16k. It's a 1.5 diesel and is light on fuel and in the B tax band (€156 pa) - as I see it it's the best of both worlds - meaning you don't break your back putting the kids in as a result of its higher position  and also the economy of a car. There are other alternatives on mummypages.ie/familylife/familycar but I reckon go for a Qashqai - if you but a 2008 it won't depreciate nearly as much as a new car either.


----------

